# History in/of Mexico



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Before we went to visit Oaxaca and Monte Alban, spectacular by the way, there had been discussion of an historically oriented thread for those of us that are into the history found almost everywhere in Mexico.
This may be too long, but I have tried to compile the history behind the founding and rises/falls of where we live, Mineral de Pozos as a starting point and would be very interested in learning of other areas. If this inappropriate, I'll certainly understand.

Mineral de Pozos Awakens, Again!

Since the mid-1990’s, Pozos has experienced another resurgence, but this one is fueled by the arts, modern and pre-hispanic, traditional music and culture set against a backdrop of the ruins of 300+ mines including the significant complexes of Santa Brigitta, Cinco Senores, Baldomera, Angustias and Triangula. This is a significant change from the first two growth periods that were driven by significant mining deposits.

Although the region was visited by Friar Juan de San Miguel and a band of Franciscans in 1540 and there is a record of a settlement near what is now San Luis de la Paz in 1552, the first permanent Spanish construction in Pozos was actually one of a series of presidios, Palmar de Vega in 1582, that were established to protect the mining caravans going to Mexico City. This Presidio was the result of a decades long war with the Chichimecas, actually the Janes & Pames as Chichimeca is an Aztec name. Along with the Presidio, Jesuits set up a mission to the indigenous people and found them to be wearing extensive silver jewelry that they had been mining in an open vein at what is now Santa Brigitta. The Jesuits expanded the mining and by 1590 the area was declared a Royal Mine and in 1595 the signature hornos, smelting ovens, were built. Mining took place at Santa Brigitta(silver & mercury) as well as Mina Grande, San Juan Reforma and Ocampo(gold & silver) in the “western hills”. During the Jesuit period Palmar de Vega was renamed San Pedro and then Real de Minas.

This period came to a halt in 1767 when King Charles III ordered the expulsion of the Jesuits from all of New Spain. As a sign of things to come, Pozos and San Luis de la Paz fought the expulsion and the military was brought in to put down the uprising. Although the Jesuits were replaced by Franciscans, Pozos went into decline and almost disappeared in the period after the war of independence, 1810-1821.

Additional mineral deposits were discovered in the 1850’s but Pozos didn’t experience a real 2nd boom till Porfirio Diaz came to power in the 1870’s and significantly loosened restrictions on foreign capital. This led to an explosion of mining that led to over 300 mines by 1910. Pozos was the 1st city in Guanajuato to have electricity, telephone and railroad access and the city was renamed Ciudad Porfirio Diaz in 1897 supposedly in appreciation but probably to curry favor. Diaz also had the Escuelo Modelo(Model School) built in Pozos as part of his education modernization. It is even said that the Mexican Bolsa, stock exchange, was formed to trade Pozos mining stocks. Although the official census of 1900 showed about 16,000 inhabitants the unofficial count was 50,000-75,000 with itinerate miners.

This period came to a halt in 1910 with the Revolution against the Porfiriate. Most miners left to join the revolution and those that stayed were attacked by both sides and many mine owners took their equipment and left. After the revolution, some of the mines struggled on until the Cristeros war of 1926-1927. This was a pushback by church supporters against the restrictions following the Revolution and Pozos was a hot spot of Cristeros activity. As punishment, the Mexican army crushed the insurrection and the title of municipio was taken away with Pozos becoming part of San Luis de la Paz. This led to another long decline until Pozos had only about 200 residents in 1950

Things started to change in 1982 when Pozos was one of four cities in the state of Guanajuato named to the initial National Registry of Landmarks. Even today, only 40 Mexican cities carry this designation. Then in the mid-1990’s, the 1st small hotel opened and the movement of Pozos toward it’s present mix of pre-Hispanic music/culture and more modern hotels, restaurants and festivals began. The latter includes the annual Toltequidad, Mariachi and Blues festivals along with equinox and solstice celebrations.
This all positions Pozos as a unique and fascinating place in which to live and visit. There are over 70 buildings within the historical zone that have been declared historical landmarks, many untouched in 100 years, and these don’t include some dozen historical mine complexes that are there for easy exploration.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

While I think that it's great that almost 100 people have viewed this post. I had really hoped for a dialog about interesting and lessor known locations in Mexico. We love where we live and have hit some of the major destinations, it's the unknown surprises that really make Mexico so unique. In fact, I recently heard about the "Switzerland" of Mexico. I also can't wait to travel up through the Sierra Gordas to visit the 5 Sierra Gorda missions and to get to Xilitla & Las Pozas.
So how about it, what hidden gem(s) do you have?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I feel a little like one hand clapping but here goes one more time.
Does anyone have any expedrience in visiting Valle de Bravo, "the Switzerland of Mexico" in terms of hotels, restaurants and activities? How about hotels restaurants/hotels in the Sierra Gorda town of Jalpan? Any experiences with Real de Catorce?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I've not been there, but HOTEL MISION JALPAN looks very nice and claims room prices from $675 pesos. Google shows it with three stars and there is a pool, etc. The photos are attractive.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience visiting Bucareli in the state of Queretaro?
It looks to be an old mission town just off the highway between Bernal and Jalpan but not one of the so called "Five Sierra Gorda Missions".


----------

